# Book Cliffs



## BUBBA (May 1, 2008)

Give me some input as to where you hunt rifle deer in the Book Cliffs...was lucky enough to draw.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Where the deer are> :roll:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good for you! There should be some nice deer on the books this year, it's going to depend alot on the weather. Very large area and a good population of animals. Do some late season/summer scouting to get a feel of where the animals are going to be. We used to hunt the McCooks Ridge area years ago, but it just depends.....right place at the right time  

sawsman


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Dave B said:


> Where the deer are> :roll:


I bet you had a hard time spelling those four words right! RETARD :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, where is the love. Retard, a little harsh don't you think. Now you two go to the corner and think about what you did and don't come out until you can play nice. :twisted:


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

About as retarded as putting in for the book cliffs and not knowing a thing about the place? :roll: Let him learn just like everyone else does when they don't do any pre planning. He's got all summer to get it figured out. Go buy a map, look up your boundaries, and go to work. Like the other guy said good for him, now let him earn that tag.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

What's wrong with asking for a little bit of help? What's wrong with helping some people out and giving them a respectable answer rather than treating them like a piece of trash for simply asking a question? Isn't asking questions part of pre-planning as well? I find it funny how many cool guy I'm the best hunter in the world attitudes come out when someone simply asks for help around here. People need to get over the I'm better than you, I have put my time in, I'm bitter at the world, I don't care what reasons a person may have for asking for a little bit of help, I'm just going to be the typical ignorant tuff guy that's never asked for or received any help regarding hunting from anyone period!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't mind people coming on here and ASKING for help, But the dudes first post on this forum starts with "Give me". When someone comes on here telling people to give him info like that, I'am with DaveB, Go scout and find them yourself.

Hey Bubba, go to Monstermuleys.com and tell people there to give you info just like you did here, I'am sure someone there will give you some good advice.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Every year we go through this. Someone wants info and their first post demands or asks nicely and some one freaks out...............These guys are like women...................they need to be warmed up to a bit........................you know the take them to dinner and buy them flowers kind of thing.......................Get on here and post a few coments...........make a few friends and then ask for help and people will be more likely to give out info. I just found it a bit comical that the one upset had a wopping 17 posts to his name.............come on Bubba, don't get your feelings hurt.......................just get us some flowers every once in a while.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey BUBBA....I wouldn't try to _woo_ these guy's with flowers.... :wink:

Some guy's on here like a 'beer' once in awhile...  ....McCooks Ridge sounds like a good place to start looking...or maybe even the 'hole'....


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Every year we go through this. Someone wants info and their first post demands or asks nicely and some one freaks out...............These guys are like women...................they need to be warmed up to a bit........................you know the take them to dinner and buy them flowers kind of thing.......................Get on here and post a few coments...........make a few friends and then ask for help and people will be more likely to give out info. I just found it a bit comical that the one upset had a wopping 17 posts to his name.............come on Bubba, don't get your feelings hurt.......................just get us some flowers every once in a while.


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: that is funny. Yeah like women say...Men are like Microwaves and Women are like Crock pots hahaha.

Bubba you need to offer DaveB a back massage and ask him you can be friends instead of saying "Give me" and then maybe he will give in and share with you a secret....Good Luck working the forum :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

I dont understand why people get upset if someone asks for advice.

Maybe the rule should be this....You need 50 posts before you ask for advice on a hunting area.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Upset? Hardly... I just think most guys, probably you, are in general pretty lazy when it comes to hunting. If you are so about helping a guy out then why don't *you* answer his question? And I am far from the better than you guy, *most* everyone is just as capable as me at scouting and getting ready for a hunt. Not everyone is willing to get out and do it though. BUBBA good luck on your hunt. :roll:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I aint skeered. I'll tell him EVERY thing that I know about the bookcliffs, both roaded and the roadless. 

I have never been there but I hear it's nice.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Dave B said:


> Upset? Hardly... I just think most guys, *probably you, are* in general *pretty lazy *when it comes to hunting. If you are so about helping a guy out then why don't *you* answer his question? And I am far from the better than you guy, *most* everyone is just as capable as me at scouting and getting ready for a hunt. Not everyone is willing to get out and do it though.


Bold statement don't you think? Have you personally met the folks you are calling lazy? If not, I say that it is RETARDED to make such an assumption. :roll:

Bubba, if I knew that area very well, I would gladly offer some advice, after all that should be one of the 'perks' of a website such as this one. Good luck and remember to have fun.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I would hunt the Southern Part of the Bookcliffs. I would try North of Diamond and Nash Wash and Hay Canyon. I have noticed from 8 deer that have been killed in the bookcliffs that their ears are smaller because their spread of their ears are 18 to 20 inches so people think the buck looks bigger. Good Luck on your hunt and dont get trigger happy the first day.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

When I went out there in the last century, before oil was born, we started out on the Bitter Creek area....followed the road east and scouted every canyon we could find until we found what we were after...Now that oil is all over the place, I'm not quite sure what has happened. Good luck to you, it would be worth driving out there a few weekends this summer.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Every year we go through this. Someone wants info and their first post demands or asks nicely and some one freaks out...............These guys are like women...................they need to be warmed up to a bit........................you know the take them to dinner and buy them flowers kind of thing.......................Get on here and post a few coments...........make a few friends and then ask for help and people will be more likely to give out info. I just found it a bit comical that the one upset had a wopping 17 posts to his name.............come on Bubba, don't get your feelings hurt.......................just get us some flowers every once in a while.


I like dinner!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Pro, Give me some info on the Dutton unit, I know someone who drew a tag. And hurry up.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

The best part about this whole thread is the fact that based upon the way the question was stated is that "BUBBA" never drew a book cliffs tag and was fishing for just what he got. That and the fact that I never have or ever care to hunt the book cliffs. And ya Pro this is a great little resource for the guys  who don't really care to scout, they can just come on here and ask away. Either way my attitude remains the same towards people who spend years trying to draw a tag they have no clue about other than it's supposed to be good. All I can really say is good luck to those guys, and make sure you stop by utahwildlifenetwork.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Dave B said:


> The best part about this whole thread is the fact that based upon the way the question was stated is that "BUBBA" never drew a book cliffs tag and was fishing for just what he got. That and the fact that I never have or ever care to hunt the book cliffs. And ya Pro this is a great little resource for the guys who don't really care to scout, they can just come on here and ask away. Either way my attitude remains the same towards people who spend years trying to draw a tag they have no clue about other than it's supposed to be good. All I can really say is good luck to those guys, and make sure you stop by utahwildlifenetwork.


So, other than put folks down, why do *you* visit this site? :?

Bubba seems like a guy just asking for general info, not exact GPS coords, lighten up.



> Pro, Give me some info on the Dutton unit, I know someone who drew a tag. And hurry up.


 :roll: I have told DOZENS of people spots om the Dutton to look for elk, some on the threads, and many through PM's. While I may not give "honey holes" out to every hunter and their '*dog*', I am NO problem helping fellow sportsmen out when I can.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

About 2 years ago my dad drew a wasatch any bull tag and me being the lazy guy that I am, I asked for some help if someone wanted to offer it, I was excited as heck how many wonderful people pm'd me. I dont have the luxury of an enormous amount of time to scout, I cant afford to fill the diesel pick-up over and over on a every weekly basis. Some of us average joes appreciate giving and getting any help.


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Last year I was on hear and ask for some general info on the Dutton. I did not get any from anyone and that was ok. I had never been on the Dutton before but I took the time to go scout and my hunt turned out succesfull. Know just because I had never been on the Dutton before and came on hear and ask for a little help does not mean I should of not applied for the tag.
The funny thing about I had some one ask me for some info on the Dutton and I had no problem giving it to the guy and I did not make him feel stupid for asking.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

WoW! Gas being the price it is! How tough would it be to atleast let the guy know how to get to the turn off. Having hunted the area. I'll tell ya one thing for sure. The deer up on top hate snow! One flake and they are pretty much gone. Go ahead and ask Moss Back . I'am sure they will bill you later! MOSS BACK?


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Dave B said:


> The best part about this whole thread is the fact that based upon the way the question was stated is that "BUBBA" never drew a book cliffs tag and was fishing for just what he got. That and the fact that I never have or ever care to hunt the book cliffs. And ya Pro this is a great little resource for the guys who don't really care to scout, they can just come on here and ask away. Either way my attitude remains the same towards people who spend years trying to draw a tag they have no clue about other than it's supposed to be good. All I can really say is good luck to those guys, and make sure you stop by utahwildlifenetwork.


Once again you could not be more wrong! Bubba did draw a tag and is extremely excited to have been lucky enough to draw out. We have not hunted that area for a long time and Bubba was excited to start researching the area for the hunt. Plenty of work is being done to do what we have to to get him an awesome buck. Do you think people take their fishing trips to Alaska without asking questions and looking for any help? Our family is from Alaska and Bubba knows more about Alaska and it's awesome hunting and fishing than anyone I know. He is always willing to help with advise and will help people any way he can. Often times in life we are thrown curve balls as is the case of Bubba. Sometimes certain medical conditions hamper us being able to do everything all the time without anyones help. No matter what people may think about the Book Cliffs, Bubba is so excited he can't stand it and that's what will get him through the horrible every day struggle of living life with MS.

Dave B, your a class A JERK if i've ever seen one. Remember this quote; It's better to be thought of as a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt! Here's to good health and all of us being able to continue hunting and fishing for as long as we are blessed enough to be here on this earth.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

We either choose or choose not to reply to those asking questions........

The books is a VERY large area, it's not like someone is going to kill the only buck that roams that particular part of the country. Most of the work will have to be made scouting the area and with some luck he might get a shot at a decent animal.

I gave BUBBA some decent advice on where to start...the rest will be up to him.

Quit bashing each other! "cant we all just get along..."

sawsman 8)


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Golly you guys got me all choked up now...  UintaMan take your own advice bud.


----------



## BUBBA (May 1, 2008)

Thank you Uintah Man...I don't need to explain myself to anyone, but I will. You are right, I grew up in Alaska and I have bagged more fish and game than most people dream of. I know virtually every square mile in the state, FROM hard work, except the Book Cliffs. I am not asking HOW to hunt, simply where to start my legwork. If someone wants to know how to hunt or fish Alaska...I will share. If someone wants to know how to do it at 1/4th the cost... I will share. If someone wants to know how to catch the lunkers at Strawberry... I will share. If people want to share ideas then that is great. If they don't, then keep running after those yearlings, take a look at my wall and either be a critic or a friend. I will gladly give more info than I receive.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BUBBA, you sound like a good guy, you are welcome at my fire anytime. Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

My thoughts, once again I go to the preditor card and note that by nature, we are omnivors, and predation is a dynamic of our make up. Preditors are very competative by nature and the methods of our competitive execution extend the gammet. Some people will not give out information, spots, patterns etc... others lie and give misinformation, others yell at the people who dared enter their canyon and all of these types of methods are cheap and whimpy ways to compete. If one wants to be the dominant preditor and earn that title by merit, they need to step on the mat and beat everyone that steps on the same mat with the same goal of winning each match. In other words, I think it a bit girly to not give information, help, strategy, etc... If the person on here that new the book cliffs better than anyone else took Bubba by the hand and walked him into the sweetest honey hole that exists in that unit and offered every strategy he knew to assist Bubba to a successful possible outcome, Bubba would still not be guaranteed success unless the animal of choice actually did show up and every other thing that needed to go right did go right. Now factor in that if all Bubba was given was some data from forum members and then had to go and work for himself, this lessons the odds of success a bit and if Bubba perfectly followed very well given instructions and perfectly learned the best method for harvesting the biggest buck possible then what? It is not like he is going to go and tell all of his friends and family these secrets and they are all going to go down and add to the pile of hunters hunting these magnificent animals, IT IS A LIMITED ENTRY DRAW and next year only a few lucky draw winners will be hunting, and Bubba will be out of the picture for a long, long time until he draws out again.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Good luck Bubba- I've never hunted the Book Cliffs so I can't offer any advice. If you draw a Central Manti elk tag hit me up, been there a time or two :wink:


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again:

People that truely know their stuff, and are consistently successful, share freely with others. You will see this in fishing, hunting, photography, or any other pursuit. This is because of what EPEK says above -- those with the skills know they'll be successful even if heaven forbid someone else goes to their unit. People with limited skills will usually feel they need a certain spot or honey hole and ideal conditions to succeed, which prompts them to be very selfish and secretive about places/tactics. They lack the breadth and depth of ability to be consistent if another sportsman "takes" their spot.

Great outdoorsmen share information, help others learn/succeed, and don't see any decline in their own productivity as a result.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

+1

Well said Thresher.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Just a thought for anyone who may be interested. If anyone wanted to PM Bubba or myself with some Top Secret information :wink: to go off of I'm sure that we could arrange a fun filled day of no cost fishing up at the berry on the family fishing boat that's got a nice spot at the Strawberry marinas party dock. Or even a weekend or something, the only problem would be if your a drinker you'd have to supply your own because we don't share! :mrgreen:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Your more apt to get a flat tire than not find a good deer in the Bookcliffs. It is a great area, and from what I've seen, you won't have problems finding good deer early in the morning or as the sun is setting. Even if you don't scout it much, I would still bet that you will get a decent buck this year. Not hard to find them out there.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> Just a thought for anyone who may be interested. If anyone wanted to PM Bubba or myself with some Top Secret information :wink: to go off of I'm sure that we could arrange a fun filled day of no cost fishing up at the berry on the family fishing boat that's got a nice spot at the Strawberry marinas party dock. Or even a weekend or something, the only problem would be if your a drinker you'd have to supply your own because we don't share! :mrgreen:


Man you drive a hard bargain.  I wish I knew anything about the Book Cliffs.  You and Bubba seem like so cool guys. Like Pro said "you guys are welcome at my fire anytime" *patent pending*. :wink: 8)


----------



## Alton (Sep 13, 2007)

Bubba
Good luck on that hunt If I knew the area better I would help you out. I hope my two son's draw that permit in the next couple years. Keep asking I am sure you will find a fellow sportsman to give you some info.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the thing that needs some attention, is that we are not all eloquent and detailed in our in conveying what we want to say on the internet. The english language is not made up of words that are descriptive enough to say _exactly_ without using gestures, tone of voice etc..... Thus the emoticons.

Did he ask a blunt question, with little tact? Yes. In retrospect, was it a genuine question, deserving little need of attack? I think so.

Lastly, He is new to the forum and just possibly, isn't very good at communicating through this media. Take it easy on him, we all will be 'unknowing' at some point in life, especially if we want to learn anything along the way.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't have much info on the Books either, unfortunately. But I do have my eye on one of those tags in the near future. Saying someone is undeserving of a tag because they don't know the area is pretty asinine. There's nothing wrong with researching to find your LE area, then getting a tag, then scouting it. And scouting definitely involves more than just randomly hiking around. Scouting involves talking to others who have been there. The only things I've heard about the Books are: A lot of crab-forked bucks around and a lot of deer. Bigger bucks are definitely there but you'll need to get off the roads to find them. So if I was doing it, I would find an elevation or location that had a lot of deer, and then start exploring some remote or inaccessible areas within a few miles of there. Big bucks often hang out in groups during the best scouting season, so do a lot of glassing and be patient. Last year I scouted one area for 7 days and didn't see anything over 20", but after finally stumbling onto a little ravine I hadn't glassed before...3 bucks over 25".


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

As for knowing where to start, can't help at all.

When the book cliffs re-opened, some friends of mine drew the tags. 
In their words, if you got 1/2 mile off the roads down into canyons you were into tons of deer. I understand it is much the same.

I would look at access first, then go from there. 

What thresher, epek, and pro said!!! +1

Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

jahan said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Just a thought for anyone who may be interested. If anyone wanted to PM Bubba or myself with some Top Secret information :wink: to go off of I'm sure that we could arrange a fun filled day of no cost fishing up at the berry on the family fishing boat that's got a nice spot at the Strawberry marinas party dock. Or even a weekend or something, the only problem would be if your a drinker you'd have to supply your own because we don't share! :mrgreen:
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, once we get started on the rocky mountain moonshine we never know whos fire we may end up at so it's nice to know we may be welcome at a few!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I think the thing that needs some attention, is that we are not all eloquent and detailed in our in conveying what we want to say on the internet. The english language is not made up of words that are descriptive enough to say _exactly_ without using gestures, tone of voice etc..... Thus the emoticons.
> 
> Did he ask a blunt question, with little tact? Yes. In retrospect, was it a genuine question, deserving little need of attack? I think so.
> 
> Lastly, He is new to the forum and just possibly, isn't very good at communicating through this media. Take it easy on him, we all will be 'unknowing' at some point in life, especially if we want to learn anything along the way.


I have to say the reason Bubba was so demanding in his first post on the forum was strictly my fault. After a long day of hunting or fishing and once were sitting around the camp fire, Bubba's so used to demanding that I pass the Jim Beam back to him that it just kind of accidentally carried over to the forum. -)O(- :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

One last thing. Bubba and I love muzzloader hunting so he hasn't rifle hunted deer for 15 or so years. Can someone give him some help on how to operate his 7 MM so he doesn't screw things up big time. :mrgreen: It's too bad for him the Book Cliffs don't allow scopes on the rifles, lol. :mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Just make sure you change the antifreeze in the bolt.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> It's too bad for him the Book Cliffs don't allow scopes on the rifles, lol.


Huh? You need to lay off the sauce today.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I have a question.... I have hunted my entire life and have never heard the term "crab forked" deer. Does that mean you are talking about tiny little two points that resemble crab forks or is it something entirely differant? I'm serious and maybe a little tarded just never heard that before.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> I have a question.... I have hunted my entire life and have never heard the term "crab forked" deer. Does that mean you are talking about tiny little two points that resemble crab forks or is it something entirely differant? I'm serious and maybe a little tarded just never heard that before.


It refers to the small tines or forks on a four point. It could be a 30 inch buck with crab forks and that means that it would most likely not score well because it does not have deep forks. It doesnt only pertain to 4 points however. It applies to all deer that have small shallow forks where ever they may be.

I always called them crawdad forks but I've heard both.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > It's too bad for him the Book Cliffs don't allow scopes on the rifles, lol.
> 
> 
> Huh? You need to lay off the sauce today.


Just playing around, sorry to have confused you!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Poo Pie said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question.... I have hunted my entire life and have never heard the term "crab forked" deer. Does that mean you are talking about tiny little two points that resemble crab forks or is it something entirely differant? I'm serious and maybe a little tarded just never heard that before.
> ...


Thanks, now I'm in the know!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I drew the book cliffs rifle tag as well, I also drew in 2002, the thing I remember is let someone else hold your bullets. Lots of 22-23" bucks.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

We call em crab claws. I drew an archery tag 2 years ago and killed a 7x5 with 2 crab claws that drop down the left side of his eye, His not a monster. but I'll tell ya, he's the coolest buck I've ever taken. I guess I should post the crab claw book cliff buck. Man you need some help? send me a PM> oldmanfudd..


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Ohhh, now look at that, you have got people coming out of the woodwork to help you, good for them. UintaMan your more than welcome at my campfire anytime too, just so long as you don't fall in it after drinking too much Jim Beam. We couldnt have you all hung over *and* burned up out there chasing that trophy now could we.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dave B, I think that you and uintahman and bubba are all in this together. If you would not have made your first reply on this thread like you did, bubba would have been three pages back by now! Instead he probably now holds a record for most replys on a first post. (maybe). So i figure you have to be a close friend to really help him out that way!  :lol: And i do believe this forum is a tool, not only to discuss hunting areas but to unite sportsman for the progression of the lifestyle. somtimes the forum can get a bit exausting but in the end your talking to a group who share alot of the same intrest as yourself. 
enjoy!!


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

> Instead he probably now holds a record for most replys on a first post.


Not to brag or anything but my first post about the half naked avitars got 28 pages and was well on its way to 100 before it got locked by the mods.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

soules2007 said:


> Dave B, I think that you and uintahman and bubba are all in this together. If you would not have made your first reply on this thread like you did, bubba would have been three pages back by now! Instead he probably now holds a record for most replys on a first post. (maybe). So i figure you have to be a close friend to really help him out that way!  :lol: And i do believe this forum is a tool, not only to discuss hunting areas but to unite sportsman for the progression of the lifestyle. somtimes the forum can get a bit exausting but in the end your talking to a group who share alot of the same intrest as yourself.
> enjoy!!


I must say that's some perty funny stuff there! For the most part I think were all in this for the same reasons. If I didn't have the outdoors and this forum I would have been locked up in a loony bin long before now. If all of us weren't as passionate as we are about topics on the forum then everyone would always get along, what fun is that? :twisted: :mrgreen:

Plus the best part about the forum is that it drives my wife absolutely bonkers, she calls it my girl friend. Can't understand how grown men can sit around on the computer talking about hunting and fishing and better yet arguing over the topics at times. :roll:


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

1000ft well yaa! naked avitars thats a giveme. (like cheating or somthing)
Like giving away free winning lotto tics. Whats the saying ( thats funny right there)!!
naked avatar. Good stuff!!! Uintahman hunted the north slope for alot o years. Middlefork o blacks fork. Last year there were three nonres with the max points for LE elk(2007) This year i may be the only non res in this great nation of ours with the max points! So bubba next year when i post just like you did this year, i hope someone will call me a moron, then a 400 class bull is a walk!!!( with a little bit of pros help) . Need to learn him a thing or two, But 2009 shaping up great!! In the mean time will hunt elk on the middle fork B tag in IDAHO, with deer, bear, cougar and maybe wolf, all in the same hunt during the rut. A black bear torn our camp up last year, and not a bit o lead was hurled in his direction!! (go figure).  Dave.


----------



## BUBBA (May 1, 2008)

I appreciate all of the replys. Comming from a man who has shot many a game and mounted many a fish...you all have to agree, it's all about the thrill of the hunt! I know I can go out there and kill a nice buck, but without all of the hype leading up to it, how much fun would that be? Those who have welcomed me at their fire, the same goes for you. My fire is not shared lightly, and it is special for those who feel what I do, you know what I am saying. Life is all about the good times and I am blessed to be able to look forward to a good hunt this year with those who mean alot to me. The more the merrier so let's go!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> soules2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave B, I think that you and uintahman and bubba are all in this together. If you would not have made your first reply on this thread like you did, bubba would have been three pages back by now! Instead he probably now holds a record for most replys on a first post. (maybe). So i figure you have to be a close friend to really help him out that way!  :lol: And i do believe this forum is a tool, not only to discuss hunting areas but to unite sportsman for the progression of the lifestyle. somtimes the forum can get a bit exausting but in the end your talking to a group who share alot of the same intrest as yourself.
> ...


your wife is dumb.


----------



## smokepoler (May 7, 2008)

I was fortunate enought to draw the Book Cliffs Muzzy Tag. I am planning on doing a lot of scouting this year. I have already purchased several maps and was looking for any help of where to start. Any information at all would me appreciated and I would be willing to share any info on the Panquitch area for the muzzy hunt.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

smokepoler said:


> I was fortunate enought to draw the Book Cliffs Muzzy Tag. I am planning on doing a lot of scouting this year. I have already purchased several maps and was looking for any help of where to start. Any information at all would me appreciated and I would be willing to share any info on the Panquitch area for the muzzy hunt.


Make sure you bring spare tires, and that your regular ones are in good shape. The Bookcliffs are hell on tires.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

EPEK said:


> UintaMan said:
> 
> 
> > soules2007 said:
> ...


Mine too !! *(())* *(())*


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

bubba,

i will be happy to share what little i know. anything to help another hunter out with the tag for a sweet area! that area is crawling with alot of good deer. i was out there on a archery hunt with my brother last year. lots of four points. we live up near the idaho boarder so making a scouting trip really wasnt up for debate...so we went a day or two early and drove around scouting it out. first off...take extra gas and plenty of it!!! that place is alot more remote than we planned. second, the divide road is a good place to start...from there just follow the MANY roads and you will see several bucks worth a shot! ( a gps is almost a must!!) like it is been said before...dont get to trigger happy...but then again, anything around 22-24 inches and a deep forked four point..i'd be pulling the trigger!!! here is a pic to get you excited!!!! shot at 37 yards w/a bow. ohh on a side note. if you quarter the deer and put the meat in coolers, make sure you tell folks that you got the meat when they start looking at the head...that way they dont report you for wasting an animal. 4 coolers in the back of the truck and yup...we got reported for waisting.

my brother with his ugly mug....









sure wish it was me going down there to hunt!!!!


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

How are the book cliffs for elk??? sounds like you cant go wrong for mulies. Got some advice today from a couple guys in white shirts ties and black name tags, from Utah said the pavant is the way to go! They also tried to drown me. (go hornets!!)  :lol:


----------



## smokepoler (May 7, 2008)

I have heard that during the muzzy season that some of the deer are in trasition. Do any of you know if this is true?


----------



## BUBBA (May 1, 2008)

You know, I feel like stirring things up a bit. As I look back now I see that my first entry was worded wrong and I probably got under the skin of some "outdoorsmen?". Go ahead and read my post under fishing, first king of the season, and try to realize that there are few people on this earth, and especially Utah, that have done more hard work, and good work, to keep the outdoor traditions of the old mountain men alive. I wasn't asking for anything free, have always been willing to put in whatever it took to be successful, I just haven't been to the Book Cliffs for alot of years and was looking for some insight. I have never asked for more than I am willing to give. Anyone wants to help me out I will show them the time of their lives fishing in Utah, share the vast blackpowder hunting knowledge I have, and/or set them up for the best experience of their lives hunting or fishing in Alaska. Serious pards can reply, all you others can do what I have done and learn from the best!


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

BUBBA said:


> You know, I feel like stirring things up a bit. As I look back now I see that my first entry was worded wrong and I probably got under the skin of some "outdoorsmen?". Go ahead and read my post under fishing, first king of the season, and try to realize that there are few people on this earth, and especially Utah, that have done more hard work, and good work, to keep the outdoor traditions of the old mountain men alive. I wasn't asking for anything free, have always been willing to put in whatever it took to be successful, I just haven't been to the Book Cliffs for alot of years and was looking for some insight. I have never asked for more than I am willing to give. Anyone wants to help me out I will show them the time of their lives fishing in Utah, share the vast blackpowder hunting knowledge I have, and/or set them up for the best experience of their lives hunting or fishing in Alaska. Serious pards can reply, all you others can do what I have done and learn from the best!


I say we do it like the old days and show just how bad ass we really are. Screw the clothes, lets go with loin clothes, ride the horses bareback, shoot like them there cool guys do with the bows an arraaaaas, when we get the critter down we cant eat its heart, liver, kidneys, eyeballs, and testicles, get drunk off some good old rocky mountain moonshine, then back up and head back to this **** hole of a place! I once tassled with the same bar that mauled ol Jim Bridger!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> BUBBA, you sound like a good guy, you are welcome at my fire anytime. Good luck on your hunt!


Ditto....Don't let some of the guys on this site get to you, they are probably all upset because they don't know shi* and can't get anyone to help them because they are big jack asses. But who knows...maybe they are just mean angry critters by nature.


----------



## BUBBA (May 1, 2008)

Ok, as far as I can tell, if the weather is good they are up on the divide. Through early season scouting I have learned that if the weather is bad the place to be is anywhere from Sunday School Canyon to McCooks Ridge. Anyone out ther who can confirm or deny this? Your help would be greatly apprecitaed.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

BUBBA said:


> Ok, as far as I can tell, if the weather is good they are up on the divide. Through early season scouting I have learned that if the weather is bad the place to be is anywhere from Sunday School Canyon to McCooks Ridge. Anyone out ther who can confirm or deny this? Your help would be greatly apprecitaed.


I'm sure Dave B would be happy to confirm or deny this information :lol: SUNDAY SCHOOL CANYON? Couldn't they have come up with a better name than that? Will that count as credit for me going to church this year? As long as you supply the Jim Beam we could end up hunting in SACREMENT MEETING CANYON for all I care!!!!!!!!! I have a feeling no matter where we end up there's going to be some serious heat radiating from below! :evil:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

BUBBA said:


> Ok, as far as I can tell, if the weather is good they are up on the divide. Through early season scouting I have learned that if the weather is bad the place to be is anywhere from Sunday School Canyon to McCooks Ridge. Anyone out ther who can confirm or deny this? Your help would be greatly apprecitaed.


I think that is a pretty accurate statement. I've seen lots of deer year round in the McCooks and surrounding area. If you can be out there a couple of days prior to the hunt to scout around you'll have a better feel for where the most deer are at. Good luck.

sawsman


----------

